# 1689 Reformed Baptist Shirt - Just for fun



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2008)

I enjoy a little theological humor from time to time. Here is a recent offering over at Cafe Press.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 8, 2008)

You know your Church History, now you can wear it.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 8, 2008)

Come one! We Reformed Baptists don't copy Presbyterians!

BTW, I'm now offering the London Baptist Larger & Shorter Catechism and the Metropolitan Tabernacle Catechism translated out of German into English.


----------



## Tim (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I laughed at this one.

But if you look at the WCF, you can very clearly see the influence of Calvin there. Just compare it with Institutes! If you look at the outline of chapters of each, you can see the connection.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah yes, the High Water Presbyterians!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 8, 2008)

DMcFadden,

That is just too cool! I'm still laughing.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 8, 2008)

With a quick search of Cafe Press, I couldn't find it. Do you have the URL?


----------



## kalawine (Dec 8, 2008)

McFadden... this is just too funny! I'm glad a Baptist posted it!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 8, 2008)




----------

